# اقتراح هااااااااااااااااام جدا لكل المنتدى



## zama (18 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الثالوث القدوس


اقترح عمل موضوع مثبت اعتقد ان مكانه المناسب فى القسم الفرعى لقاء خاص
عبارة عن نبذة مختصرة عن كل عضو ابتداء من الزعيم والمشرفين وباقى الاعضاء
وهذه النبذة تضم الاسم مش شرط انه يكون كامل لاجل السرية  والسن والهواية والنوع والدراسة او الوظيفة والرياضة واى الاقسام بداخل المنتدى  يفضلها واى بنود جديدة .
وهدف الموضوع هو تعارف الاعضاء الجدد على الاعضاء السابقين .  
وايضا نعرف اى الاقسام المفضلة بكثرة لدى الاعضاء واى الاقسام غير محبذة ونسعى لتحسينها عن طريق المشرفين المسؤليين عنها.
ارجو ان ينال اقتراحى اعجاب الجميع .
وشكرا لتعبكم وحسن تعاونكم.


----------



## مورا مارون (18 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لاقتراحك مينا 
بس عندي اعتراض شوي فيه

اولا بلنسبة للاعضاء الجدد في قسم خاص بلتعارف وده بتخيل أفضل لانو في كتير فوتوا ع المنتدى كده مش مهتمين بتواجدهم بيننا اذا بدك تعرفهم فمن خلال مشاركاتهم ومواضيعهم  لان هذا أهم برأي 

ثانيا للتعرف الاعضاء على بعضها 
في لكل عضو البروفيل بتاعوا فيك تفوت عليه وتعرف الي لازم تعرفوا عنه 

سلام ونعمة


----------



## ايرينى جورج (19 نوفمبر 2008)

انا مع مورا فى رايها شكرا اخى


----------



## My Rock (22 نوفمبر 2008)

لكل عضو حرية التعبير و التعريف عن نفسه لكن لا نستطيع اجبار و دفع الاعضاء للتعريف عن انفسهم


----------



## +pepo+ (28 نوفمبر 2008)

اه ياروك بس اللى عايز يدخل فيها ويعبر عن رايه اهيه موجوده وللى مش عايز يعبر عن رايه عنه معبر ولا كتب كلمه


----------



## amad_almalk (29 ديسمبر 2008)

مرسيىىىىىىىىىى جدا يا باشااااااااااااااااا


----------



## zama (1 يناير 2009)

شكرا لكل اخواتى "مورا مارون ---- ايرينى جورج--- ماى روك--- pepo ---amad almalk  "


----------



## Coptic Adel (1 يناير 2009)

+pepo+ قال:


> اه ياروك بس اللى عايز يدخل فيها ويعبر عن رايه اهيه موجوده وللى مش عايز يعبر عن رايه عنه معبر ولا كتب كلمه


 
*ياريت يكون اسلوبنا احسن من كده يا اخويا الغالي*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (2 يناير 2009)

_*انا مع الكل الى عاوز يعرف نفسة بيكتب فى بروفايله 

ودة بتبقى اكتر حاجة العضو بيحب يعرفها للناي الموجودة ودة راى​*_


----------

